# Webcam Advice For Close Ups Eg Watch Movements



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Are there any decent webcams capable of taking close up Stills and videos of watch movements? Or am I better off buying a webcam+adaptor for my Brunel stereo microscope?


----------

